

Ask HN: If you could pick any job, which one would you choose? - S4M

Assuming that all the jobs are paying the same, to put money considerations aside, and that you are obliged to work. I am curious how many of you would stick to being a software developer.
======
MichaelCrawford
I'd like to get out of software development, but haven't had much luck
actually doing so.

For now what I'd like to do is to impart what I've learned onto the younger
generation.

I'm a good photographer; many have told me I could win awards. I've been
tinkering with that again lately:
[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/photography/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/photography/)

